# RIP "Fergie" aka "Blunder Woman" aka "Zin's Runt"



## TinysMom

RIP: Fergie
January 28, 2008 - March 11th, 2008

Tonight I pulled a thread that I was looking forward to watching over the next few months & weeks. It was a blog for Zin's "Fergie" who many of us knew originally as "Blunder Woman". She requested that I pull the blog because Fergie passed away earlier today - she was with her mama (Zin) who loved her dearly.

In a way, Zin felt like she was "tempting the fates" by starting a blog for her. She knew that she'd had medical issues early on and was "behind the 8 ball" for much of her life. But Zin loved her dearly - to the point that when she flew last week to on a private plane to help a family member - she took Fergie along in her "Coach" brand handbag. Lucky Zin.....Fergie behaved herself while in the handbag (none of mine would've kept from peeing or pooping that long). 

Zin didn't want to start the blog till Fergie was older - but she loved her so much...that she started it earlier than she planned. I feel partly to blame for that - because I really felt like Fergie would make it.

I would talk to Zin on the phone and Fergie would be all over her...sometimes Zin was talking to me - and sometimes to Fergie. Fergie was almost like another extension of Zin...she was with her so much....and at times Zin slept on the couch w/ Fergie so she could feed her (and her littermates) every few hours. 

I am personally mourning Fergie - because I was supposed to get to see her on March 29th at the rabbit show in Seguin, TX. I was really looking forward to it - and was going to bring a cheapie purse and "offer" it to Fergie to see if I could entice her to come home with me. I'd thought I'd take a marker and write "Coach" all over the purse to make it a big joke.

Not that she would leave Zin for me ... of course....for her mama had bought her a two story hutch to live in - in Zin's bedroom. That's right - Zin's new bedroom decor was the new "Tractor Supply: Rabbit Hutch" line. But it was worth it for Fergie.

Here are some pictures of Fergie with rabbits from other litters that were born the same day (she is in the middle):












Here are some pictures of her - taken earlier this week - partly 'cause I'd nagged Zin to take a picture of her next to something so I could get a feeling for her size...


























and probably the one that touched me the most....






I understand that Richard, Zin's husband that you see in the picture above - is also grieving the loss of this little girl that stole their heart.

I'm going to close this with Zin's favorite picture of her ~ and then my thoughts...






I believe with all my heart - that as Fergie crossed the bridge....she binkied right into Tiny and GingerSpice and some of my other heart bunnies who have gone before her. I suspect that they gave her a warm Texan welcome (since they were Texan bunnies)....and then I suspect that they introduced her around to some other RO Forum bunnies that we've loved and lost. 

The only thing that comes to me right now is so sappy - but the only thing I can think of. Weep not for Fergie....for she's at peace. But if you must weep - weep for Zin...and then let's move on from those tears to love on the rabbits we still have with us. Someday too they shall cross....so let's make memories now.

I know that right now Zin is pretty broken up - she may not be able to look at this thread for a bit. It might be best to post condolances here where she can read them when she's up to it - than to contact her privately and expect an answer right away. 

Peg


----------



## TreasuredFriend

... :hearts ... { {hug} }


----------



## okiron

She IS a cutie Zin  *huggies*


----------



## JimD

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Pipp

This istoo tragic for words. :tears2: Just tears... 

So sorry, Zin. :sad:

:rip:little Fergie... 



sas :cry1:


----------



## maherwoman

I'm so sorry you lost your baby girl...

Lots of love to you,

Rosie*


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I am so saddened by this. I know that when you care for a tiny little being to keep it going like she did with Fergie, it's even more heartwrenching to lose them.

Fergie was a precious little sweetie. I know Zin took such wonderful care of her and loved her so very much. 

RIP little Fergalisicious. 

We'll all miss your sweet tiny face.


----------



## BlueGiants

I'm totally without words... I'm so very sorry. :sad:

She was so loved.


----------



## kirst3buns

:angelandbunny:I'm so sorry.


----------



## MsBinky

:bigtears:

This is so sad and sucks so bad.

Poor Zin.

:cry4:

Binky free baby :rainbow:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Oh Zin i am so sorry


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm so sorry. Fergie was loved so much. (Hugs)


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

:bigtears::bigtears::angelandbunny::rainbow: Binky-free little one....you are precious!



I'm so sorry, Zin.


----------



## momofmany

I am so sorry. I know how much she meant to you and how hard you worked to give her the very best.


----------



## Maukin

:hug1 Hugs to you, Zin.

Peace, Little one.:tears2:


----------



## polly

so sorry Zin I really hoped she would make it :hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh no Fergie  I was really enjoying her little blog and excited about watching her grow up. I'm so sorry, Zin....


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh Zin, I am so sorry. She sure is beautiful. You really had a rough week.

May she binkie free. I sure love the last photo, she looks so happy. 

Zin you gave her all she asked for. Remember that, she loved you more than words, you are a good mamma to her, so is her daddy. 

Please accept my condolence for your lost. I am here if you need to talk.
Here is a hug for you from me and my hammie Harley Boy.:hugsquish:


----------



## GoinBackToCali

Thank you all.

I am trying to be normal, but I honestly can't function. I laid on the couch all night and stared at my desktop and screen saver of her in the clover. I never knew one little life would change me so much. Rick cried with me. It took him forever to bury her lil tiny body. He told me he sat there and stared at her in the hole, hoping she would move or breath or something. Made me love him all the more.

I just couldn't go to bed, she slept in her home next to my bed, she had a little nightlight and when I came in for bed, she would be right there at her cage door, ready and eager for me to scoop her up so she could sleep with me in my hair.
I couldn't go in there and not see her there.

After all she went through in her short life, I think she had enough and just decided to chase the black rabbit to the bridge. Personally, I think she had other issues we didn't know about, you've all seen the pics, there's a huge difference between her and the others. But that is of little consolation to me now. I do feel foolish for starting her blog. I wanted to wait till she was out of the danger zone, but just the night before she was playing and binkying and so full of spirit and spunk, I felt she was good to go. I will spare you all the story of her rapid decline, but she died in my hands, although she kept trying to get to my hair where she slept with me at night. So the last thing she saw was me, I hope I made her passing easier for her, and I hope she knew I loved her, how much we all loved her.

I am a literal blubbering nut job right now. I had a cat I have had to put to sleep, my heart kitty, I wasn't even like this with him. Peg has tried to calm me down and talk me through it.. but I cannot stop crying long enough to function to the point Rick called in to work today stay with me.

I dunno whats the matter with me..all this forcefull leakage for my optical area..


Thank you for your thoughts..


----------



## BlueGiants

I'm so sorry for your pain. She was very, veryspecial. {{{ Hugs to you both}}}


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Zin, I am truely sorry.

I haven't posted much lately, but I read the posts about your babies, and I was so sad when you lost them. But 'Blunder woman' was so precious, I was so hoping she would make it. 

You made her short time with you very special, and she knew she was loved.

Hugs to you, Rick and the rest of your family.

Jan


----------



## trailsend

Oh no... I'm sorry for your loss Zin. Our hearts go out to you here.


----------



## magic_girl

sorry for your lossit just break your heart:bigtears:when bunnies pass away


----------



## Phinnsmommy

I'm so sorry Zin and family.

RIP Fergie .


----------



## BSAR

I just saw her blog the other day. And she is sooo cute. I can't believe she passed on. I just found out and was in complete shock. I am near tears and I usually don't cry that easily when other animals die unless it was a real tragedy. I know that is kinda mean but I do feel sory for them even if I don't cry.

Anyways heres to Fergie::bunnyangel: :rip:Fergie. 

I am dearly sorry for the loss. :nerves1


----------



## FallingStar

I'm so sorry to hear about Fergie. :cry4:She was such a pretty girl. 

Binky free little girl! ink iris::rip:ink iris: 


When a bunny passes on, it's the saddest thing. :cry1:


Karlee:tears2:


----------

